# Cannondale R700 Review



## TrekingPirate

As there is no spot for this in the product review section, I decided to post an ongoing review of the 2005 Cannondale R700 here, in hopes that it will be of some help to those looking into a new bike for the new season. This is going to be a bit lengthy (my rationale being that more information is better than less), so please either humor me or just skip over anything that bores you.

First, a little bio so that you know who is yapping at you about the bike. I'm a late 20's recreational rider who spends most of his time on the dirt. I've never done a road race (some duathalons that involved road sections, but that's it), but I've done a few mountain bike races and finished quite respectively. This is simply to say that I'm a bit more than a weekend duffer, but not exactly a shaven-legged Cat 3 lightning bolt. My previous road bike was an high end but old Trek steel bike from the 80s (hence my handle) wearing Suntour Superbe Pro. A nice ride, no doubt -- smooth and snappy -- but not one that could really stand the road racing I'd like to get into later this season. [I'll be putting this bike up for sale at a very reasonable price, by the way -- heads up collectors.] More info: I'm roughly 6 ft tall and right at 190 pounds, so I'm no lightweight. Also, as primarily a SSer on the trail and more of a power rider, I tend to be a standing climber and a bit of a pedal masher in a sprint. Long climbs aren't really my strength (notice above weight), but shorter sprint climbs that I can charge are a specialty.

Also relevant is that while I'm primarily a student, I do work part-time at a bike shop, meaning not only did I employee purchase this bike, but that it does come with some inside knowledge and a great deal of comparison testing. While I'm primarily in sales I do a little wrenching as well, so at least I'm not a complete nimrod about how the thing is put together. Also, I'm in central NC, where the roads are mostly rolling hills, with no climbs very long, but nothing very flat either.

First off, I bought this bike over the Specialized Allez Elite and the Allez Elite Cromo, the Trek 1500, and the Cannondale R500 and R900 (all 2005 models). As this will be a review of only the R700 I'm not going to spend a whole lot of time on these bikes (unless you want -- feel free to ask for more); suffice it to say that they're all good bikes, but that my particular riding style coupled with financial concerns eventually (and after much deliberation) drew me to the R700.

*Enough drivel, to the review:*

At this point I've only put the bike together and taken a quick spin around the parking lot (the weather isn't great here), but I do have a few observations. Regarding the finish (I know you roadies care about aesthetics  ), I got this bike in the Patriot Blue flavor, and I must say that I'm impressed. While I tend toward things that are a bit more subdued, out of the box this bike does look good, with the blue-to-blue fade looking much better in person than in the catalogue. If you're thinking about the bike and think the grey is too bland and the orange to, well, orange, then the blue isn't a bad idea. Also, the wheels (Shimano 550s) came out of the box true as could be, which always makes me feel good (surprisingly, this isn't always the case with all companies). While the build did take longer than other similar bikes by other brands (this is typical for Cannondales -- they come with less assembled, presumably to save on their American labor costs), everything was in good order and that which was assembled was solid.

I do have a couple of less-than-glowing observations. First, the Cannondale carbon seatpost is less than stellar. While the inclusion of a carbon post on this bike is great, this particular model is a bit heavy and doesn't have the feel of some snazzier carbon, or even Specialized in-house Pave post. Also, the tires (Hutchinsons) aren't all that great, as they feel like they are low-TPI with weak sidewalls. This isn't really a surprise at this price point or in comparison for other similar bikes, but it you think that you're getting Hutchison's top of the line (in comparison to some other brands in-house rubber), you should know that you're not so lucky. Further, the bars do come with Fiz'ik bar gel, but I don't really know what to think about that. The gel pads are a mess to put on, add weight, and make for a big, round grip. I decided not to put them on for now but to save them in case I want them later; ask your shop to put them on/leave them off as is your personal preference. Oh, and the seat isn't anything to write home about: it might not make it past the inaugural ride.

Those things noted, this bike does look good (both aesthetically and mechanically) when built up. While my brief rides certainly don't do it justice, it does roll right up hills, which makes me happy.

I'm going to fight the weather for a good long maiden voyage over the next few days and I'll post my impressions. Feel free to post questions, or general harassing comments for the length of the review. In any event, I hope someone finds this useful.

Out.


----------



## jakerson

*welcome...*

Thanks for the review. I'd like to see an actual pic... and I'd love to know what you feel like after a 30+ mile ride on it. Have fun with it.

OH YEAH - - Hey moderators, how about adding new bike models, or a way for reviewers to add new bike models?


----------



## taar44

How much did that R700 cost you?


----------



## TrekingPirate

taar44 said:


> How much did that R700 cost you?


I "employee purchased" it, so significantly less than retail. I'm not sure whether or not EP prices can be published or not, but lets just say that it was enough of a discount that a grad student could put it on the credit card without having to take out (another) student loan.


----------



## TrekingPirate

*Short ride*

I was able to find some free time this afternoon to take the ship out for its maiden voyage, and for the first four miles everything went well... 

Did I mention I thought the tires looked cheap? I flatted out just as I was getting out of town, and while I know this can happen anywhere at any time, I really think this had something to do with the flimsy rubber. I think I pinch-flatted going over some RR tracks: I took them easy and I've rolled them plenty of times before with never a hitch, so while I'm sure it's not completely to blame, I do feel as if the lower-quality tire might have had something to do with it.

Oh, and to add insult to injury I didn't have a spare tube with me (dumb, I know, but it was going to be a short ride...), and when I went to slap on a patch it seems all of the glue had evaporated from the bottle. Cursing ensued. Then a nice evening stroll home. Feel free to snicker.

Man, lemme tell you, this bike *pushes* _real nice_.  Oh, and biking shoes -- even my mountain biking variety -- aren't particularly nice for long walks home.  Just in case you were wondering.

I really only got about fifteen minutes in before things went awry, but I did notice that this bike is noticeably much more efficient than my old steel ride. In addition, the shifting is smooth in the back and the front, if the 105 shifters don't feel quite as crisp as their pricier brethren. I still don't like the seat, but I'm willing to give it a little more time.

Oh, one thing I should have published earlier: the bike weighs *18.5 pounds*, including water bottle cages (basic aluminum), but not including pedals. I think this is pretty damn respectable for a bike in this price range, and I'm sure you could start stirpping ounces off pretty quickly with a good seat choice and a few other swaps. I'm impressed.

I'll post something more useful as soon as I get a more reasonable ride in, which will hopefully be soon. Also, I'll try to get a pick of the bike to post as well. It's really just bone stock right now, but hopefully the pics will do it more justice than the website shots.

At least it was a nice night for a walk.


----------



## TrekingPirate

*Pics coming...*



JohnHenry said:


> Please post pics?


My digital camera is currently out of town for a couple of days, but I'll post pics as soon as it returns. For now, here's the link to the Cannondale website:

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/05/cusa/model-5RR7D.html

I know it's a lame substitute, but it's what I've got now. Oh, and my bike is in the "Patriot Blue" color. (Is that like "Freedom Fries"? Come on, now.) The fade is kinda like a Duke-to-Carolina blue actually, though not quite as "powder" in the blue as the Tarheels would like, and a little less royal than Dukies would prefer.


----------



## nate

I think my 2004 R600 had the same tires or at least the same brand. I also think I replaced one (the rear) because it tore up so easily. I may still have the original tire on the front.


----------



## TrekingPirate

I went out yesterday and got in my first real ride on the bike.  I and two friends did about 50 miles at a pretty decent pace; no one had a working computer or I'd give you more detailed stats.

First off, I say without reservation that this is one sweet ride. I was generally impressed with both the ride quality and its efficiency. Yeah, I'm a little sore today (this was the longest road ride I've ever done), but that has nothing to do with the bike.

Rather than offer a long narrative, I'm going to post my review of individual components below and then offer a summary at the end. Feel free to skip to what you want.

*Frame* (CAAD 7): This was by far the most impressive part of the ride. I was initially a little worried about Cannondale's reputed harshness, but at least for a rider of my weight and riding style, I've got to say that I really didn't experience this. In fact, overall I thought that it was remarkably smooth, for an aluminum bike, any bike, for that matter. It is still an aluminum frame, so it still "feels" aluminum (not the "butter" of Ti, the "hum" of steel, etc.), but I didn't experience any harshness or annoying buzz like I feared.

Specifically, I was most impressed with the bottom bracket interface: this thing doesn't flex. I'm a bit of a masher, and I'm not light, so I thought this was really pretty great: I could sprint, stand up and climb, whatever, and not worry about watching the frame sway beneath me. On the other hand, there were a few times when I would hit a number of bumps in a row (this wasn't the best pavement in the world), when I could tell a difference between this frame and more vertically-compliant versions. This wasn't a problem really, just something I noticed when going over significant stretches of rough pavement. One bump was no problem at all, but several yards of chatter bumps would cause me to bounce around more than on some other rides. Again, I don't consider this a drawback, but something to note.

*Wheelset* (Shimano 550): These are pretty nice wheels, and while they came a little bit out of true over the ride (normal break in, I think), I've got no complaints. They do flex a little from side to side when I stand up and torque on things, or even when I really push a big gear hard from a seated position. This is a little annoying, but to get something much stronger would mean either more money (Ksyriums) or more weight, so I'm not going to get too stressed out about it.

*Brakes* (Cannondale Theta): These things have taken a beating on reviews, and I have to agree that they're not as good as Shimano 105s or Ultegras. Still, I've got to say that I wasn’t disappointed by them, as they do stop the bike reasonably. I mean, it's a road bike, after all, so I'm not looking for disc-brake-like performance. I agree that the pads are a little soft and Koolstops would improve them, but I plan on just wearing these down before upgrading.

*Drivetrain* (Shimano 105/Ultegra mix): No complaints at all. Shifting was solid, and even after the cables began to stretch during the end of the ride it was easy to dial things back in. The 105 shifters are still a little mushy, but the derailleurs (front and rear) are more than adequate. (Oh, and this STI stuff rocks, by the way...)

*Seat* (Selle Royal Viper): This isn't as bad as I originally had thought. I think it's still a little wide in the front for me, but I've changed my mind and do think that the quality is OK. Seats are always going to be personal preference, after all.

*Tires* (Hutchinson Top Speed foldable): I'm still not impressed with these. I got another pinch flat on them yesterday, and while it probably wasn't the tire's fault this time (I took a pothole pretty hard), I'm still not real pleased with either performance or durability here. If you're a stickler for tires, you might want to get these changed before you leave the shop. If not, just ride them knowing you're going to have to upgrade them soon.

Again, I'm now willing to give this bike an unhesitant thumbs-up. I know it's still early in its life (50 miles should equal a tiny fraction of what I hope to get out of the blue beast), but it's safe to say that this is no lemon.

Alright, I'm out. I'll post more as I make more observations, especially if I have any problems that crop up. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## nate

When my stock brake pads were worn down I replaced them with DA pads and they felt a lot better to me. It's an inexpensive way to get a little more responsiveness.


----------



## broke-biker

*Keep the Reviews Coming*

I have narrowed my first road bike purchace down to the R700 and the Allez Elite. I was really happy to see your thread on the R700. Can you answer for me why you chose the R700 over the Allez Elite? Fit, Ride characteristics, anything else? I currently do a lot of MTBing and ride a 2004 Sumpy FSR and a 2002 Klein Attitude. I really would like to start road biking as it will give me more of an opportunity to ride with the weather and my schedule. Any comparisons between the two bikes and why you chose the Cannondale would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!!


----------



## TrekingPirate

*R700 vs. Allez Elite*

Glad my procrastination is helping someone.  

First off, I think the Allez Elite is a great bike. I'm sure your LBS has already told you, but that frame was the S-Works frame just three years ago. Really, it is solid with some nice handling characteristics. Also, I'm actually coming around to Specialized Zertz inserts stuff in the fork, seatpost, etc. Regardless of whether or not the windows are a gimmick or not, the components themselves are pretty nice. The shop I work at stocks these and I wouldn't hesitate a second to sell one: they're a good ride at a good price.

As for why I went with the R700 over the Allez Elite, the answer gets more complicated. Part of it shouldn't concern you at all (relative arrival times for "employee purchase" bikes -- we have to special order to get the deal and both factories were backed up), while the other might be useful. Here goes.

In terms of components, the bikes are pretty comparable. Overall, the Specialized might be a little better equipped, but they're very close, with some components better on one bike, some on the other. (For instance, I liked the crank on the Specialized, the rear derailleur on the Cannondale, etc.) The one difference that I felt was significant was at the wheels, with the Cannondale wearing Shimano 550s while the Specialized had an Alex wheelset. Alex wheels aren't bad (in my opinion), but head-to-head I think it's hard to pick them over the 550s. _Edge to Cannondale._

Frames are another story, and here is where things get a little trickier. Both are great frames with racing pedigrees. Both are light and stiff, and both represent a ride out of an aluminum frame that wouldn't have been believed 10 years ago. But they are different, first in terms of geometry. I don't have anything against compact geometry, but I've never been as happy on the sloping-top-tube models. This is partially my particular proportions (longer torso), but also my preference of a long, stretched out riding position. I really could have gone either way on this one and been able to tweak things to my liking (both offer enough sizes that that's no problem), but put in a pinch I liked Cannondale's racing/crit style geometry and handling a little better. _Two for Cannondale._

Further, the two frames do have different ride characteristics, with the Cannondale having the incredibly stiff bottom bracket, while the Specialized is a little whippier. As I noted above, I'm not particularly light, and I mash pedals a bit, so BB stiffness is important to me. The Specialized is stiff -- don't get me wrong -- but it didn't "jump" for me when I stood up and punched on the pedals in the same way the Cannondale did. _Game, set, match._

OK, now this is silly: the Allez Elite Double only comes in the "Specialized Red," which is a little bright for me, and reminds me of a Marlboro package.  Really, it's not that bad (and the Cannondale colors in this model don't exactly thrill me), but it's worth thinking about.

In general, both of these bikes are great and represent significant improvements in technology at this price point. Again, I really do think that the Allez Elite is a great bike and great value, it just wasn't quite what I was looking for in terms of my particular riding style. Judging from what you're on now (Klein and Stumpy) you're both fine with the big S and not afraid of a racer-like position, so that's not particularly helpful. I would say that I think you'll like road biking: I've found it's a great switch from dirt, and makes me want to do both more.

Let everyone know what you decide!


----------



## broke-biker

*Great Stuff*

Thanks for the in-depth info. The employees at the LBS all have different opinions on which bike would be better for me. I am leaning towards the R700 without having ridden either yet, even though I do like the Big S because of what a great bike my stumpy has been. I guess it will come down to which bike fits and feels better when I test ride them. It is really good to have your input on both bikes, I really appreciate you taking the time to respond. Keep the R700 reviews coming as you log more miles as I am sure they are helping a lot of people who are looking at bikes in this pretty popular price range. I will let you know how I make out.
Thanks!!


----------



## TrekingPirate

taar44 said:


> How much did that R700 cost you?


I checked out MSRP: $1199.99. I would imagine you could find it a little bit cheaper than that if you did some looking.


----------



## joey_the_thinker

I looked at both of those bikes this Sunday but didnt get to ride eithor, but as far as cosmetics go.....i dont like how the cannondales put such huge, thick stickers on their bikes.....they are soo thick you can see and feel them.......as for the specialized allez my first impression was that it wasnt a sticker at all, but was painted on.....must be a decal or something.......and yes......the red is really a bright red on the allez.......sort of reminds me of a candy cane.........lol........but i thought it had a nicer finish...and btw.....i went into the bike shop mainly to look at the cannondales......still wont know what i will eventually get until i get a good fit and ride......also i'm looking at the Giant OCR 1 alum bike as well.......any thoughts on that would be nice.


----------



## TrekingPirate

I agree about the Cannondale finish: I wish it was a bit more subdued, with fewer stickers. In general I'm not worried about the thickness of the decals, but I'd like to see more of the fade paint job and less logo-ing. Then again, I'd say that about most bikes.

The Allez Elite does have a nice finish, but that color isn't my favorite. The bike also comes in a brushed aluminum finish which is quite nice, but unfortunately that's only available in the triple version, and I don't need all those gears where I live.

If you don't like the decals on the Cannondale, take a look at the R700 in the flat grey finish. It seemed a bit plain to me, but it is definitely more reserved than some of the other color schemes.


----------



## Einstruzende

I have a 2004 Cannondale R1000 (It's CAAD7, so it applies to the '05 R700 I guess).

It came with Hutchison tires, and I had a terrible problem with flats. I got 7 in the first week. I switched to Specialized All Weather, and went nearly 4000 miles without a flat.

I think the finish is great on my 'dale. Personally I like the large size stickers. I've had several people comment on how nice the bike looks. (I got the SOBE scheme, yellow/green).

Now having said all that, I'll be riding my 2003 Specialized Elite more this year. For long rides (we'll say 50+), the Cannondale's geometery and ride make it a bit painful at my weight. I like the sloping design of the Specialized.

Anyway, I stripped down the Cannondale and now the frame is just sitting there staring at me. If I ever lose the weight I want to, i'll give it a try again.


----------



## TrekingPirate

*A couple of weeks in...*

It's a rainy day here with no real chance to ride so I thought that I would update my review. (Procrastination is a wonderful thing.)

In the last two weeks or so since I built up the bike I've been able to put roughly 200 miles on it, mostly from a number of 30ish mile rides, but one longer one and a couple of short, fast rides. I realize this doesn't represent a long-term test by most standards, but I have been on the bike long enough to get a better idea about some of it's characteristics.

I'm still pleased with the bike, and many of many initial observations still hold. In terms of the frame, I stand by it's strength and rigity under power, as well as it's ability to combine this with a relative degree of comfort. This si still an aluminum bike and one that inches toward racing so it's not Ti-plush, but in general I've ben surprised with how smooth such a strong bike is. Over larger hits -- cracks in the pavement and the sort -- there is the "shot" that I'd come to associate with poorly made aluminum frames (road and mtb) in the past, and road buzz on smooth to intermediate pavement is negligible. Where things aren't as smooth is over intermediate "chatter" bumps, where a series of these seem to build up and resonate through the frame in a way that my old steel frame would laugh at. Fortunately these conditions are rare and far between, but certainly worth mentioning.

The wheelset flex continues to surprise me, but I'm coming to understand that my riding style puts greater than average stress on them, particularly when I stand to sprint or charge a hill. I'd eventually like to switch these out, but as high mileage hoops I think they're more than servicable.

The drivetrain is starting to get just slightly out of tune and does seem to age a bit over the course of a ride. I've fiddled things back into shape several times, but the type of attention I'm now having to pay to it makes me thing it's time to put it up in a workstand and spend some quality time on it.

A few new observations: First, the crankset seems to have a just a little flex in it. I suppose this isn't surprising as this isn't Truvativ's high end bling, but it is interesting to identify a little flex in the crank as opposed to the frame, which remains rock solid. Also, this frame size (56) comes with 172.5 crank arms, something that surprised me a bit, as I would have expected 170s. It's no problem, though it does seem to tempt me into more pedal mashing, a trait that I don't really need encouraged at this point. If you really want to spin you might want to keep an eye on this. 

Further, as racer-oriented as this bike is, it does come with a stem that doesn't get you down perfectly level with the top tube. I doubt that most people will be affected by this, but if you're headed out to the crit circle you might want to swap this out. It's not a particularly fancy stem, either, so no worries there.

I'm still fiddling with my riding position, but I haven't experienced any annoying fit related issues (other than the seat's wide front, which has cuased some, well, chafing), and I really can't be positive enough about the frame's desire to be taken to high speeds and pushed into the corners: good stuff.


----------



## MIRO

Nice review. I am considering R700, R900 and Trek2100.
What is the difference between CAAD7 and CAAD8? Is cannonale better then Trek?

Thanks


----------



## TrekingPirate

*Info*

CAAD7 and CAAD8 are very similar. They both have the same front triangle, but the CAAD8 has a different rear triangle with "aero" seatstays that came off of Cannondale's design for their Six13 bike. This different rear triangle is supposed to shave 30 grams off of a 56cm frame, as well as add some degree of bump absorbtion, with the flattened seatstays reputed to offer just a hair more give than the CAAD7's more traditional tubular stays. 

I really don't think Cannondale's better than Trek, but these bikes are different. Trek's 2100 and 2300 bikes are racing-oriented in the same way that CAAD7s and CAAD8s are, but they don't have quite as quick (or "twitchy," or you don't like this) handling as Cannondale's more "crite racing" style body position. Also, Cannondale's are stiff, and the 2100/2300, with their smaller aluminum tubing, aren't going to be as laterally or horizontally rigid. Further, the carbon seatstays on the Treks will soak up some road vibration, and while the CAAD7s and CAAD8s aren't harsh, the carbon on the Trek will make it feel smoother over the long haul.

I would think that a good test ride on these three bikes would give you a pretty clear idea as to which one worked best for you. The Cannondale frames really aren't going to ride so differently on a short ride (at least, in my opinion), but the difference between the Shimano shifters on the 700 and the Campy on the 900 will be different, and you'll probably prefer one over the other. There should be a tangible difference between the Trek and the Cannondales, one that should push you in one direction or the other.

Just as a sidenote, I'm still happy with my ride, and a friend of mine recently purchased a 2100 frame (he built up a full Ultegra bike), and he's been very pleased with his, as well. Try to get some time on both of the frames, and then maybe come back here if you have any more questions.

Hope this helps -- enjoy your choice!


----------



## MIRO

Thank's a lot for your valuable comments. I do not like Omega brakes, and they ask me $100CDN to upgrade to shimano 105. Is it that much of a difference?
Regards


----------



## TrekingPirate

*brakes*



MIRO said:


> Thank's a lot for your valuable comments. I do not like Omega brakes, and they ask me $100CDN to upgrade to shimano 105. Is it that much of a difference?
> Regards


You're right, the Omega brakes aren't that great, and the 105s are a clear step up. $100cdn sounds about right, since the chances are that the shop won't be able to resell the Omegas, and thus you won't be getting much trade-in value. I'm also assuming they're going to make the swap for you. 

One option that might work would be for you to swap out the brake pads for more performance. The Cannondale pads are notoriously wimpy, and just by switching to a pair of higher-quality pads (Koolstop or Shimano 105/Ultegra) you'll see a significant increase in performance. Your shop should be able to do this pretty inexpensively. You could then spring for 105s later in the bike's life. (FYI: 105 calipers are going for $59US at Performance now.)

I've got to admit that I'm not too disappointed in the Omegas, though my expectations were low. Maybe this is because I come from a mountain biking background and have gotten more comfortable with braking in general (it's not a skill that road bikers need to the same degree), but I've just gone with the straight stock setup so far and haven't had too much trouble. Like I said, they're not great, but they're working for me now. I'll probably upgrade the pads soon, but swapping out the calipers is a ways away for me.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## MIRO

Thank's a lot.


----------



## MIRO

I have tried both Trek 2100 and Cannondale R900. I think that Cannondale is bit better for me. Sales representative told me that Cannondale is better for bigger people (I am 220+) and Trek is made to be more European, and made for 150p riders. I think that you mentioned something similar. In addition, I was surprised how easy was going uphill with Cannondale, even though I am not a good rider. There are no hills in the area where I was testing Trek, so I do not know how it behaves under pressure of 220p. Finally, I am thinking to stay on a bike for few hours (~50km) and how important is to have carbon seatstay? 

Regards


----------



## topflightpro

*How does it compare to Felt*

I was looking at the R700 and the Felt F-70. Do you have any thoughts on those? You get similar components on both, the Felt gives the Shimano 500 wheels instead of the 550 and is all 105, no ultegra rear derailer. But you get the carbon seat stays on the Felt. The price is about the same. Is the carbon rear worth giving up the rear derailer and wheels?


----------



## TrekingPirate

*broad generalities, but...*

[I actually typed a long response to this a bit ago, but lost it to the server. Here's an abbreviated version.]

...I tend to agree with your LBS salesperson. I tend to (very gently) steer larger gentlemen more toward Cannondales over similarly equiped aluminum bikes in the same price range. (All other things being equal.) While you definitely want vertical compliance, the heavier you are the more this tanslates into flexiness -- a bad thing.

You say there's no hills around where you test the Trek: try standing up and sprinting, as this will roughly approximate the kind of force that you'll be applying to the frame when climbing.

In terms of the carbon seatstays, I think that you really begin to see significant benefits from carbon on longer rides (2+ hrs). Sure, carbon seatstays due dampen larger bumps and make for a discernably smoother ride around the block, but it's on really long rides where the virbration-damping benefits of carbon and its ability to filter out high-frequency vibrations really stand out. If you're planning on doing a lot of long rides (3+ hours weekly and centuries regularly), I think the carbon will really be to your benefit. If you're going to be more shorter rides, with only an occasional epic thrown in (in all honesty, this is the type of riding that most of us do), then it will be less so. For criterium-style races the C'dale will probably serve you in better stead; for centuries and longer road races the Trek makes more sense.

I hope this helps a little. All of it is pretty general (and a couple of days late at that), but I think I'm just reiterating what you probably already knew.

Good luck, and good riding!


----------



## TrekingPirate

*Felt v. Dale*

I actually have only passing familiarity with Felts. There's no major dealer in my area and I basically know only what I've read on these boards. I've seen one in person (maybe two), but then only briefly, and no rides, so I'm not much help in terms of comparisons.

In terms of your other questions, I wouldn't really worry about the difference between a 105 to an Ultegra derailleur. If you were talking about shifters it would be a different matter, but this small difference in derailleurs (9 speed 105 and 9 speed Ultegra are pretty similar) shouldn't matter too much to you. 

The wheels are another matter. While I know that some have faulted the 550s construction in terms of their requiring special tools for servicing, I've found them to be solid, reasonably light hoops. I haven't needed a true yet and that sounds like a pain, but I'm not particularly soft on equipment and I've been pleased with these so far, as have most other reviewers. 500s are still decent wheels, but I'm less impressed with them. They're fine, but they're not nice enough to be used as a selling point, whereas the 550s are one of the things that drew me to the Cannondale. This alone wouldn't make me rule out the Felt, but it is a strike against it.

The question about the carbon seatstays is harder to answer; for my take on carbon seatstays generally see my last post. Here is where you're going to have to spend some time thinking a lot about your particular riding style, body geometry, and riding goals. Carbon is nice, but it can be showy bling as opposed to a bike's asset. Like many people on these boards will say, the construction of the frame and the integration of the carbon stays into the rear triangle make a huge difference in terms of the bikes performance; just slapping carbon in the back isn't always good. (There are a few brands that do this, in my opinion; I don't know enough about Felt to say whether they do or not.)

I guess what I'm saying is that don't immediately assume that the carbon stays necessarily make the Felt a better bike. They may, but they may also turn it into a flexy bike that's only marginally better over bumps. Also, they'll undoubtedly make it heavier than the Cannondale (the bonding of carbon to aluminum adds weight at the joints), but not an enormous amount.

To get a true comparison, see if you can get the LBS to let you swap out wheelsets and ride both bikes with both wheelsets. You'll have to ask nicely and smile pretty, but spending a little time on each bike with each wheelset should allow you to make a well-informed decision.

Good luck either way!


----------

